# Need recommendations for new set of pots and pans



## wahoowad (Nov 20, 2010)

it is time to replace our pots and pans. We don't need anything elaborate, but do want something that will last more than a year or two. I prefer a set with some type of nonstick coating. I get confused by all the different styles and the rumors about different coatings being unhealthy. Anybody researched this stuff lately and have any recommendations for a particular set?


----------



## Bobbin (Nov 20, 2010)

Take this with a grain of salt.  A very big grain of salt.  I "may wear the skirt" in the household but I don't like to cook.  I'll do the laundry, mow the lawn, deal with the wood stove daily, but I don't like to cook.  (Baking is, however, another story).  

You need, IMO (as the household dishwasher), a basic set of pans.  Skip the non-stick coating bias... the crap wears off over time and can be nasty if you forget a pan on the stovetop.  We have a set by a company called, Meyer.  There are 3 saucepans in graduated sizes with snug fitting lids (I couldn't find the sizes anywhere on them).  They're made from 18/10 stainless steel with an insulated bottom that distributes heat evenly over the pan's bottom and the handles tend to remain cool even when the pan is hot.  There is large "frying pan" and a deep pan suitable for soups/boiling water for pasta.  There is a steamer that fits nicely inside it or the "frying pan"... but those two share a lid.  Make sure any set you buy has a lid for every pan... "sharing lids" is a drag!!  And make sure you have a nice, stainless steel colander/strainer.  They're invaluable.  I also use our double boiler a lot, though they've gone by the way in an age of microwave ovens.  Since we're on a wood heat site I suggest you get a very large stock pot with a lid, too.  When the electricity cuts out you can always fill it with water (we bring it to "hot" on the gas range top) and keep hot water ready on the top of your wood stove!  This is really nice when you're "in the dark" for consecutive days. 

We have had this set for nearly 15 yrs. now and it's been great.  Before you go nuts at the local store, check a thrift store... you would be amazed at the top quality stuff that ends up there because someone is cleaning out a dead relative's house!!  Do a little research on line and come up with the "names" to look for and then keep your eyes peeled at thrift stores.  Quality cookware is clearly stamped on the bottom.  Meyer, CuisineArt, LeCreuset, etc. are names to look for.


----------



## btuser (Nov 20, 2010)

I bought a set of All-Clad for about $600.  It was factory seconds, and it was over 11 pans/pots/roasting/wok- all with their own covers.  Maybe a very small ding or a scratch but I couldn't tell, to me the pans were perfect.  I was a cook for 10 years and these were a treat for me.   Aluminium pans sandwiched between two layers of stainless steel.  We've had them for over 15 years and other than the edges they're as good as new.    Only problem is the very edge where you can see the sandwiched layers has pitted a bit because we put them into the dishwasher.  Aluminium pans don't do well in the dishwasher, and will either discolor or even disolve over time.  I'm guessing its going to take about 300 years before I may have a problem.  

Anon-stick pan for eggs/whatever is good, but if you don't really need it.  You just need to learn how to cook in a good pan.  Heat the pan before you add the oil, and don't let the pan get too hot then the food won't stick. 

Check the joint between the handle and the pan/pot.  Big rivets are better than spot welds.  
Aluminium (copper, but that's crazy money) between stainless is very very good.  
If you've got a gas stove, any cheap pan will be good enough, but a smooth-top electric needs a very strong/flat bottom in order to heat well.


----------



## billb3 (Nov 20, 2010)

I've replaced  all my non-stick with Calphalon stainless with the  heavy aluminum bottom heat sinks.

Just one I burned some butter in the bottom and rather than  try to scratch the heck out of it cleaning it I'm just letting it slowly wear away. 

I also bought a  big and a small cast iron skillets. Not the greatest with an electric stove, but I missed my gas stove and  cast iron pans and this is the closest I'll get.

Rather than buy a whole set and end up with never used pans and pots I've bought just what I needed.
A whole set might be nice for young'uns and newlyweds . After 30 years you're not trying too many new things.


----------



## geoxman (Nov 22, 2010)

I ditched my cheap pans many years back. +1 on the All-Clad they are not cheap but will last a lifetime. I also have a complete set Griswold cast iron pans and dutch oven's. I am guessing the cast are well over 1  years old, very well seasoned and I picked all of them up at a yard sale for $20....about $800 worth on sleazebay. Check CL for some used cast as well as some used All-Clad.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Nov 22, 2010)

Non stick coating- I can't stand it, except in my waffle iron.

If you get used to using cast iron skillets- you will be amazed at how non-stickish it is.  Just need to learn proper care and feeding (no harder than normal pans- just different).

On the cheapish end for stainless- I have Reverware that has lasted 12 years and is in no danger of going anywhaere.  It's no frills, serviceable, and will last- I like it.

This one you will be surprised at- go to Kmart and buy Martha Stewart pans.  Heavy duty- very well made, very affordable.  The ones that I got are not second fiddle to any other set I've seen.  Friends that are serious cooks agree- best value that you will find.  Get the heavy ones.


----------



## chrisasst (Nov 22, 2010)

we bought kitchen aid non stick years ago, they have been the best.  NO Dishwasher....


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Nov 23, 2010)

For middle of the road nonstick, I really like my T-Fal skillets. I like the Paula Deen copper-bottom pots at Target too. 

Nothing beats Caphalon or All-Clad though. Except maybe Le Creuset. 

~Rose


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 23, 2010)

Not a big fan of non-stick pots and pans . . . stuff still seems to stick to them . . . and then when I attempt to scrape the cooked on food off I end up taking out half of the non-stick teflon or whatever they're making them out of these days. I prefer to stick my tried and true (and simple) aluminum or stainless steel pots and pans when I cook . . . and for the record . . . I tend to do more of the cooking in the family.


----------



## semipro (Nov 23, 2010)

All-Clad is nice stuff.  We have older Magnalite which I highly recommend though I don't think the newer Magnalite is nearly the same quality so I can't recommend it.


----------



## mrfjsf (Nov 24, 2010)

I stopped using cheap cookware a few years ago. IMHO it just isnt worth it. It goes to crap in no time and then you have to replace it. I bought Emeril Pro-Clad Stainless. It is made by All-Clad, just with Emeril's name on it. I paid around $350 for a nice size set tha has all the cook ware I need. I did throw in an extra $80 and get a 12" fyring pan because it didnt come with the set. 

I really like the set. It takes some getting used to after using non-stick for so many years but im really glad I went with it. My mom bought a Calphalon non-stick set, I think it was Anodized aluminum, not sure, but she hates it. She said the non-stick coating it already chipping off in some spots. IIRC, she paid more for her said than I did mine.


----------



## richg (Nov 24, 2010)

I do most of the cooking in the house, and have used several different sets of cookware over the years:

-Revereware-absolute junk. for college apartments only
T-Fal & Analon: wants some teflon with your eggs?
-Calphalon-junk. Stuff warps, chips, discolors etc. I know, silly me, putting pans over heat. 
-Calphalon One-see above
-All Clad-Expensive but worth every penny. It will be the last set of cookware you ever buy. Bed Bath & Beyond sells Emerilware which is actually made by All Clad.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 25, 2010)

I do most of the cooking and used calphalon non-stick for years.  My wife always wanted all-clad stainless. 
We got a couple and now wont go back to the Teflon coated crap.

If you really like non-stick you might try the traditional route and get cast iron. Once its well seasoned with oil its naturally non stick and cooks better than anything. And its cheap and last pretty much forever.


----------



## firefighterjake (Nov 27, 2010)

I forgot . . . I also use some "glassware" frying pans.


----------



## joel95ex (Nov 27, 2010)

My main recommendation would be to get a set that has the handles riveted or fastened THROUGH the pot/pan.  ---so you see the rivet/stud on the inside of the pot/pan.....these will not come loose like the cheaper kinds....also I like stainless since you can use steel wool or scotchbrite pads on them without worrying about damage to any finishes.....that is what we have and sticking is not that big of an issue if you are careful not to scorch....also one of the best things we have is a real cast iron skillet that is seasoned.......  doesn't stick and I never use soap on it....


----------



## heatwise (Nov 28, 2010)

we have a set of all clad . the large non stick coated fry pan is holding up after 12 years of use. it gets used a lot around here as either me or my wife cook a lot. we aquired these one at a time through a cooking store having a piece here and there on promotional pricing. when we got the non stick pan the sales person told us that if we ever wore out the coating it would be through overheating or scraping it off with the wrong utensils. not the expert here but its doing good for us. pete


----------



## btuser (Dec 4, 2010)

If you do get a nice set of expensive pans the only thing I would warn about is dropping a very hot pan into a tub of water.  Nice trick when the food is stuck, but it will warp the bottom of the pan.  This is not a problem if you've got  a gas cooktop but with the newer smooth-top stoves it will take longer to heat, and you will lose performance when the pan is just a bit warped.  

One more thing:  Induction cooktops.  You need a magnetic alloy for these to work.  Incredibly efficient and incredible control.  I want a single burner for my counter, for stirfry and saute.  Absolutely the best way to cook, like driving a supercharger!


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Dec 4, 2010)

Ok- if you guys are having stuff stick to your non-stick pans, you are getting the pans too hot. I've been using my T-fal pans for six years and they still have ALL their coating and I've never had teflon in my food. You *cannot* overheat these pans or use metal implements on them, or use abrasive sponges. Otherwise, they should work fine.

Yes, spending $350 on cookware would be nice, but there's no way I (or a lot of other people) could afford that. 

~Rose


----------



## snowleopard (Dec 4, 2010)

Thought about your post when I was in the kitchen last night, considered which of my cookware I use all the time.  Here's my recommendations: 

*scanpan classic frypan (http://www.scanpan.com/cookware/collection/classic.html) 
I got one of these as a wedding present; oldest child headed off to college this year and the pan is still going strong, non-stick surface still intact (although I use butter and oil for cooking because I like the way food turns out with them).  To clean it, I just get the pan hot, and then run water into it, and swirl it around, give it a swish with a scrubber, and all the cooked on food releases. Rinse and I'm ready to go next time.  Mine has a glass lid which I use intermittently. 

*next gen, not-your-grandma's, pressure cooker; I have two, a 6quart T-Fal and a 4-qt Magafesa.  Use one or the other multiple times a week.  They turn out great stews, soups, rice, roasts, spuds, yadda, and do it in very short order, and the flavor of foods is much improved.  I don't care much for crock-pot cooking, as the flavors of all the foods seem to blend together; with pressure cookers, the carrots still taste like carrots and the chicken like chicken--hard to describe--needs to be experienced to be appreciated. I like being able to get home, get a fire going, get the dog fed, and get dinner prepped, cooked, and on the table within forty minutes or so, and the pressure cooker is an essential tool for this.  I prefer the kind with stainless steel sandwiching an aluminum core. Here's a place to start familiarizing yourself with them if you're not familiar: http://www.bestpressurecookerreviews.com/

*my next most frequently used cooking implements are square and rectangular pyrex baking dishes (cake-pan sized), and two or three saucepans.  

The above cooking dishes are what I use for about 95% of my cooking.


----------



## Snag (Dec 4, 2010)

Look at Costco's Kirkland brand pots and pans.  The set is made of copper bonded stainless steel, $180 for 13 pieces.  I also bought 3 different sizes of fry pans with teflon coating there and I've been very happy with the quality.


----------



## Later (Dec 5, 2010)

Bobbin said:
			
		

> Take this with a grain of salt.  A very big grain of salt.  I "may wear the skirt" in the household but I don't like to cook.  I'll do the laundry, mow the lawn, deal with the wood stove daily, but I don't like to cook.  (Baking is, however, another story).
> 
> You need, IMO (as the household dishwasher), a basic set of pans.  Skip the non-stick coating bias... the crap wears off over time and can be nasty if you forget a pan on the stovetop.  We have a set by a company called, Meyer.  There are 3 saucepans in graduated sizes with snug fitting lids (I couldn't find the sizes anywhere on them).  They're made from 18/10 stainless steel with an insulated bottom that distributes heat evenly over the pan's bottom and the handles tend to remain cool even when the pan is hot.  There is large "frying pan" and a deep pan suitable for soups/boiling water for pasta.  There is a steamer that fits nicely inside it or the "frying pan"... but those two share a lid.  Make sure any set you buy has a lid for every pan... "sharing lids" is a drag!!  And make sure you have a nice, stainless steel colander/strainer.  They're invaluable.  I also use our double boiler a lot, though they've gone by the way in an age of microwave ovens.  Since we're on a wood heat site I suggest you get a very large stock pot with a lid, too.  When the electricity cuts out you can always fill it with water (we bring it to "hot" on the gas range top) and keep hot water ready on the top of your wood stove!  This is really nice when you're "in the dark" for consecutive days.
> 
> We have had this set for nearly 15 yrs. now and it's been great.  Before you go nuts at the local store, check a thrift store... you would be amazed at the top quality stuff that ends up there because someone is cleaning out a dead relative's house!!  Do a little research on line and come up with the "names" to look for and then keep your eyes peeled at thrift stores.  Quality cookware is clearly stamped on the bottom.  Meyer, CuisineArt, LeCreuset, etc. are names to look for.



We bought a very similar Meyer set about 10 years ago and I wish we got them 30 years earlier. Nothing sticks and they cook very evenly. The only teflon pan that we have needs to be replaced every 4-5 years


----------



## JV_Thimble (Dec 5, 2010)

RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> Ok- if you guys are having stuff stick to your non-stick pans, you are getting the pans too hot. I've been using my T-fal pans for six years and they still have ALL their coating and I've never had teflon in my food. You *cannot* overheat these pans or use metal implements on them, or use abrasive sponges. Otherwise, they should work fine.
> 
> Yes, spending $350 on cookware would be nice, but there's no way I (or a lot of other people) could afford that.
> 
> ~Rose



Totally agree on this. If you overheat teflon pans with nothing in them, they give off fumes (part of the coating). Very bad for parakeets and people with asthma. I've started getting the ceramic non-stick pans (plus cast iron, my personal favorite). Not sure if they still make the Martha Stewart line of ceramic non-sticks, but we've got a few of those...


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Dec 5, 2010)

JV_Thimble said:
			
		

> If you overheat teflon pans with nothing in them, they give off fumes (part of the coating). Very bad for parakeets and people with asthma.


+1  You won't know when they are overheated, and they are a common killer of pet birds.    Even if I didn't have birds I figure if it's unhealthy enough to kill a parrot, I probably shouldn't be using it.

Personally I mostly use cast iron that I pick up at auctions.  Would love some all clad!


----------



## Later (Dec 5, 2010)

Just got one of those glass top electric ranges. So cast iron is a no-no for me.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> Just got one of those glass top electric ranges. So cast iron is a no-no for me.



I use my cast iron on my glass top stove.  Why would I not??  I wouldn't shake it around or anything  but there is no reason not to use them.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 6, 2010)

If you want to get new pans every few years, then keep on going with non-stick and other mediocre pans.  The better way to do it is to get quality pans and have them forever.  All Clad is one of the best.  Get on pan at a time, like every year for Christmas, and you will have a large set before you know it.  While getting the entire set is nice, I find you usually don't use or need everything in the set.  Why do you think they use Stainless in commercial kitchen as well as aluminum pans.  ONce they are used enough and seasoned, they are pretty close to non-stick.  Non-stick is more about cooking than the coating on the pan.  Non-stick pans are very good for eggs cooked at teh proper temp - low.  Everyone I know trashes their non-stick pans by turning the heat up too high.  I would start here...  

http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/all-clad-d5-stainless-steel-4-quart-saute-simmer-pan/?pkey=ccookware-all-clad|ckwallbst


----------



## Later (Dec 6, 2010)

When we bought the stove the dealer said that cast iron has a rough bottom surface and can easily scratch the glass. Aluminum and copper bottom pans are out too.


----------



## billb3 (Dec 6, 2010)

~*~Kathleen~*~ said:
			
		

> JV_Thimble said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've overheated a  teflon coated pan accidently.
(wrong burner control) nothing in the pan and it was clean. oops.
It does smell funny/odd. When it still smelled odd the next day I threw it out.


Another thing that's  supposedly bad for teflon pans ( and probably others, too) is storing the cooked food in them for days in the fridge.


----------



## btuser (Dec 6, 2010)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> When we bought the stove the dealer said that cast iron has a rough bottom surface and can easily scratch the glass. Aluminum and copper bottom pans are out too.



Ehhh, so what!  Cook it up.  Paper plates can't take the heat.


----------



## lammi66 (Dec 7, 2010)

Snag said:
			
		

> Look at Costco's Kirkland brand pots and pans.  The set is made of copper bonded stainless steel, $180 for 13 pieces.  I also bought 3 different sizes of fry pans with teflon coating there and I've been very happy with the quality.



+1 Inexpensive and a CR Best Buy!


----------



## RoseRedHoofbeats (Dec 7, 2010)

CTwoodburner said:
			
		

> If you want to get new pans every few years, then keep on going with non-stick and other mediocre pans.  The better way to do it is to get quality pans and have them forever.  All Clad is one of the best.  Get on pan at a time, like every year for Christmas, and you will have a large set before you know it.  While getting the entire set is nice, I find you usually don't use or need everything in the set.  Why do you think they use Stainless in commercial kitchen as well as aluminum pans.  ONce they are used enough and seasoned, they are pretty close to non-stick.  Non-stick is more about cooking than the coating on the pan.  Non-stick pans are very good for eggs cooked at teh proper temp - low.  Everyone I know trashes their non-stick pans by turning the heat up too high.  I would start here...
> 
> http://www.williams-sonoma.com/products/all-clad-d5-stainless-steel-4-quart-saute-simmer-pan/?pkey=ccookware-all-clad|ckwallbst



Or, if you're, say, broke and can't afford to pay $80 for a skillet, then you can just treat your pots and pans carefully and use them for 10+ years. Sixes either way

~Rose


----------



## Dakotas Dad (Dec 7, 2010)

Pots and pans are some of the few things anyone uses in their home every day. every day. every day. 

Buy the best you can afford. Hurts once. Going back to wal-mart to buy a $15 frying pan or stock pot every year adds up over time. I know, I have two brothers who are cheaper than a ... well you know. 30 years ago my wife and I bought a complete Le Creuset set. Still have every one of them. They all still look like they did new. Other than a 12" saucier we bought a couple years ago, it's all we have and we use it everyday. Couldn't be happier. Between them, those two brothers have been through a couple dozen cheap pots/pans/skillets each.


We are soon to start spending long periods out and about in our Airstream camper, (vintage, restored by us, bought for $2k 3 years ago) and don't know what to do, as with a camper trailer weight is an issue.. Maybe the Emeril stuff, it gets good reviews.

As far as using cast iron on a smooth top, we have been in this house we built when I retired from the army, 15 years. Smooth top range bought new then. The top looks perfect. Now, the enamel of the stove itself is chipped in a couple places where a pan hit it hard accidently, but the glass top is perfect.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 7, 2010)

Retired Guy said:
			
		

> When we bought the stove the dealer said that cast iron has a rough bottom surface and can easily scratch the glass. Aluminum and copper bottom pans are out too.



My stove is probably 5 years old now so I bet I have scratches but I don't have any gouges or anything like that.  Not sure why the salesman would say that??  So what the hell do you cook with?  CAst Iron, Alum and Copper are the best...

Either you expect or the stove company expects your stove to be a showroom instead of a kitchen where actual work/cooking gets done.  Kitchens can be nice looking but if they are pristine, it means they are not used.  I LOVE the look of a gently worn kitchen.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Dec 7, 2010)

RoseRedHoofbeats said:
			
		

> CTwoodburner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hear you on the broke deal.  My point is that if you are going to get a cheaper set, and not flat broke, you may want to change your philosophy.  People I know buy teflon or the 'new' nonstick pan all the time, misuse them or use them like you would a good SS pan, and then they get chucked once they are beat to heck.  It makes no sense.  If you cannot afford an entire set of good cookware, buy one piece at a time - BUT get quality cookware.  Copper bottom, SS, quality manufacturer...all important.  Some of the cheaper knock-offs have welds that separate or other issue.  You pay multiple times with cheap tools - only once with quality.


----------



## Kenster (Mar 13, 2011)

wahoowad said:
			
		

> it is time to replace our pots and pans. We don't need anything elaborate, but do want something that will last more than a year or two. I prefer a set with some type of nonstick coating. I get confused by all the different styles and the rumors about different coatings being unhealthy. Anybody researched this stuff lately and have any recommendations for a particular set?



Revere Ware!  You'll never buy another set... ever!  We got a set as newlyweds...37 years ago.  They look almost like new and we use them a lot! You don't need non-stick for sauce pans.   Calphalon non stick is the way to go for skillets.


----------



## woodgeek (Mar 14, 2011)

Frankly, for non-stick skillets I jut buy the cheap ones in the grocery store, a few sizes, and they last several years in normal use.  When they get a little discolored, I grab a new one in that size, and figure I got my money's worth (i.e. $20) compared to spending hundreds of dollars up front.  I save some of the older ones for those couple times a year we need three skillets, or we are frying up latkes, etc.

Of course, for soups and sauces, we go for nice ss pots with heavy bases, still pretty cheap at IKEA, and should last 20 yrs in everyday use.


----------



## woodsman23 (Mar 14, 2011)

kitchen aid


----------



## pyper (Mar 15, 2011)

We got a set of SS clad (aluminum core) pans at Sams Club about 10 years ago. They've held up well. The large pan (14") has a warped bottom, but all the others are still flat. We have some copper clad Revere Ware pans. Not a fan. They're OK if you're careful, I suppose.

We have a few cast iron pieces too, and I like them, after a fashion, but you have to clean them right away or they rust. Upthread someone recommended Scanpan, and I really like them. We got a couple of those for wedding gifts and they're amazing. Unfortunately my wife won't let me cook on them because they're aluminum. Don't ask.

They don't seem to sell what we bought any more, but the pieces look like this, only in SS:
http://www.samsclub.com/sams/shop/product.jsp?productId=prod741175

It's that pan in front of the two saute pans that warped. We use it all the time -- pretty much every day. After that, probably the 3 quart sauce pan. 

Whatever the band, I'm a big fan of clad ss. It heats evenly, it's durable, and it's easy to clean. Yeah, stuff can stick, but you just take a steel wool pad and scrub it and it comes right off. Just don't get the kind that looks like this with the clad core only on the bottom: http://www.amazon.com/Members-Mark-Stainless-Steel-Cookware/dp/B003IGWOLG Stuff burns onto the sides with pans like this.


----------



## gpcollen1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Just got a Calphalon non-stick for the wife's birthday.  She too was sick of the cheap pans discoloring and wearing out quickly.  Since she uses the non-stick more than I do, I had her get the 12" fry/omelet pan to add tot he smaller one.


----------



## woodchip (Mar 16, 2011)

I use all stainless steel saucepans, and a cast iron frying pan here, and there is one handy little trick to make cast iron really non-stick. 

Get an orbital sander, and get the internal finish of the frying pan up to a really shiny finish, it may take some time. 
This will get rid of all the small imperfections on the casting which can cause food to snag. 
Then add some cooking oil, rub it all around, and heat it up on the stove to a fairly high temperature, this will ensure it is non-stick for the future.

If something happens at a later date and you destroy the finish, you can chip off the coating, and re-do it. This means you have something that will last virtually forever!


----------



## gpcollen1 (Mar 16, 2011)

woodchip said:
			
		

> I use all stainless steel saucepans, and a cast iron frying pan here, and there is one handy little trick to make cast iron really non-stick.
> 
> Get an orbital sander, and get the internal finish of the frying pan up to a really shiny finish, it may take some time.
> This will get rid of all the small imperfections on the casting which can cause food to snag.
> ...



It takes more than 1 coat of oil to season a cast iron pan.  heck, it took mine a few years and camping trips.  My entire set is awesome now some 15 years later.  BUT - they are a very different animal from a good non-stick pan.  Cast iron takes a long time to heat up for sure...


----------



## Ratherbfishin (Mar 17, 2011)

If you get used to using cast iron skillets- you will be amazed at how non-stickish it is. 

Really? I have use mine over and over... everything sticks like glue.. what am I doing wrong? Do you have to have them super hot or something? I have only tried mostly breakfast items like home fries and oh what a sticky mess. Over easy eggs? forget it. I guess I just dont know how to cook on cast iron.


----------



## woodchip (Mar 17, 2011)

The trick to making cast iron non-stick is to season it properly first. Like I said above, if you polish the surface up with sandpaper using an orbital sander, you will remove the tiny blemishes and the oil will not have to take years to get the non-stick effect. Like all painting, several thin coats are better than one thick one, but it can all be done easily using a pastry brush and some cooking oil. Cheaper cast iron has more blemishes than the expensive cast iron, the sanding will take a bit longer to get that smooth surface, but it is that smooth surface which will cut the seasoning time right down!


----------



## pen (Mar 17, 2011)

I cook nearly exclusively on cast iron.  I do have 1 nonstick sautee plan that I use for very fluffy scrambled eggs but that's it.  I also have a SS 5+ gallon stock pot for doing large batches of soups, spaghetti sauce, beer, etc.

However, cast iron is awesome once you learn to use it and it doesn't wear out.  My son gets to eat meals where I use one of his Great-Great grandmother's skillets!  I don't care what you pay for a non-stick pan but I challenge you to find one that is going to be in service for 90 years with no problems like this skillet has been.  

I have really gotten away from non-stick after my college roomate nearly killed us all from teflon poisoning.  He started a non-stick dutch oven w/ boiling water in it to cook pasta.  He fell asleep and before ever putting the pasta in.  Water boiled dry, and we all gagged on the fumes as we woke up w/ alarms going off.  Each of us was sick w/ flu like symptoms for days.  Because of this, I became interested in cast iron.

Now I don't recommend you go out and buy a full set yet, but buy one and see what you think.  A #10 cast iron skillet by lodge can be bought from target, walmart, sporting good stores, etc for about 20 bucks.  

here is a griddle I have by lodge.  If you watch the video be careful if you are one to get sea sick.  I am no cinematographer. 



I made this video to dispel the idea that cast iron pans require a lot of grease to keep food from sticking. So long as a pan is seasoned properly and well maintained, it is virtually nonstick.  I've had people comment that cast iron is only non-stick if you cook hot as I did in this video, if you are of that company then I'll make another video of a fried egg over low heat (I hate skinned up over easy eggs) to dispell this myth for you.  

A few keys to seasoning cast iron.

1. Use it! Especially for baking as that really seasons it well. Things such as oven fried chicken come out unbelievably crispy in cast iron compared to glass baking dishes. Additionally, bake pizza, biscuits and cornbread in it. Even baking your Tuesday night chicken nuggets / fish sticks / crescent rolls / etc in it will help to improve the seasoning.  

2. Clean it properly. Clean it while it is still warm using good hot water and a vegetable brush if necessary, then dry thoroughly. When dry, if necessary (the pan looks dry) give it a quick shot (1/2 tea) of canola oil just to coat, wipe with paper towel and store.

3. If something tragic happened and you need to re-season your cast iron, I find success by thoroughly cleaning the piece and drying it. Next rub it with a very light layer of Crisco. Place it in (lid on grill down) your gas grill on med-high heat (about 450-550 degrees) upside down so that excessive oil can drip off. Heat until it stops smoking and has a uniform appearance. Let cool well before trying to handle. I recommend the gas grill for this but if you'd like to test your smoke detectors, it will work equally well in the oven. 

pen


----------



## woodchip (Mar 17, 2011)

pen said:
			
		

> I have really gotten away from non-stick after my college roomate nearly killed us all from teflon poisoning.  He started a non-stick dutch oven w/ boiling water in it to cook pasta.  He fell asleep and before ever putting the pasta in.  Water boiled dry, and we all gagged on the fumes as we woke up w/ alarms going off.  Each of us was sick w/ flu like symptoms for days.  Because of this, I became interested in cast iron. pen



It is a little known fact that if you keep a pet parrot in a kitchen where you cook with teflon coated saucepans, it will die from teflon fumes.........


----------



## gpcollen1 (Mar 17, 2011)

100 percent agreed on the Cast iron as long as they are seasoned.  Seasoning can take a long time to get it to a perfect non-stick.


----------

